# Weekend pass



## jayquiambao (11 Feb 2013)

Can you visit Toronto during bmq using a leave pass? I know we can leave the Friday after supper but can we travel that far?


----------



## jwtg (11 Feb 2013)

Put it on your leave pass and it shouldn't be a problem.  We had people on my course go as far as Toronto, and others went further.  One guy flew somewhere one weekend, but he put in a memo weeks in advance in order to secure permission.


----------



## DonaldMcL (11 Feb 2013)

jayquiambao said:
			
		

> Can you visit Toronto during bmq using a leave pass? I know we can leave the Friday after supper but can we travel that far?



Yup! Put down where you want to go, and see if it's approved. We had many members go home to Halifax and Toronto during the weekends.

The other thing you should know, you MAY be able to leave the Friday after supper. That's going to depend on the staff.


----------



## X2012 (11 Feb 2013)

In my experience on BMOQ there were some weekends where they had us stay relatively local (ie Montreal, etc). I think the first weekend we had off and maybe some of the ones around when we'd be going to the field. So just note that they do at times put more restrictions on the leave passes and the time when you can leave may vary as well.


----------

